# Trouble reaching CATVOS



## GDUBSTOY (Jan 20, 2010)

Im interested in a CATVOS 6" Lift but cant get an answer from them, anyone had this trouble from them?:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you having trouble talking to anyone at all?
I've seen others saying the same as you. Im told the reason for this can be attributed to them being way too busy.


----------



## GDUBSTOY (Jan 20, 2010)

they not answering the phone, i've left serveral messages for them to call me but no feed back. what another good lift for around the same price and quality?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

They are really the benchmark but check out the one Phree just got. How do the welds and all on yours look Steve. Nothing like the State Line lifts I know.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they look good. I used to weld for a living.
everything is stout.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i would just keep calling . i've had problems with them answering the phone..


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I would personally be wiling to try a SLC lift now a days. Was not impressed with the CATVOS installed on Alberts bike at all, nothing that makes them WAYYY better or anything. And SLC now offers lifetime warranty on their lifts, while saving a couple bucks.

But I also hear its a problem to get a hold of them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've seen a LOT of SLC lifts in person, upclose, and they all looks like a 12yr old girl fabbed & welded them.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I've seen a LOT of SLC lifts in person, upclose, and they all looks like a 12yr old girl fabbed & welded them.


Everythings gotta start somewhere.... I think they SHOULD have it figured it out by now, especially since they have lifetime warranty. Many new lifts on HL from them and no ones speaks of the 12 yr old design. 

Just saying, I'd be more than willing to try something other than CATVOS myself. It's like saying FLYNT is the ONLY way to go... jmo


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

What about MudTech?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RedneckOfTheWoods said:


> What about MudTech?


They arnt currently building big lifts for the brute yet, I dont think...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Think they are cat guys aren't they?


----------



## GDUBSTOY (Jan 20, 2010)

I just tried them again no answer so i looked at the SLC lift. I like the warranty they offer and from the pics they look nice. It doesn't tell what axles they are usin, are they Gorilla,Turner or there brand? They are bout the same price as the CATVOS, im gonna give them another day and if no answer i gotta do something else, sorry but MAD NATS to close to be chancing it.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I believe SLC will do either axel you want.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ok i have a friend that has a slc lifted rzr . its a pile of pooo he has to take it back to them every other ride... seen a brute they lifted also and its a pile of pooo also .. but its yalls money spend it how yall want but i've seen in person... and every 4 wheeler is different . the lift i bought from driller was a pan to take off his bike and it went on mine very easy .. i beat if you drop it off at there shop they probably would have measured said 4 wheeler and been easy to install ..jmo


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I've only seen one SLC lift in person and it was on an Outty, I have to agree with Jon the welds looked like chewed bubble gum. They may hold forever but for the price of them you'd think the craftsmanship would be better.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TX4PLAY said:


> I've only seen one SLC lift in person and it was on an Outty, I have to agree with Jon the welds looked like chewed bubble gum. They may hold forever but for the price of them you'd think the craftsmanship would be better.


:agreed:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Get ahold of Scott if possible and get the 8" Catvos and be done with it. 31 wides front and rear and well you know what to do after that.


----------



## GDUBSTOY (Jan 20, 2010)

Masher,I dont wanna go to big, i hear the bigger they are the less fun they are to ride. What all problems are they havin from the SLC lifts? My 32" backs made it in today, right now im runnin 2" xtreme lift with highlifter springs i think i can get by with that for now. Im still interested in a good lift if anyone sees a good one or a used one keep me informed. Oh by the way im so glad i found this site MIMB FTW!!!:crowdapplause:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a used 6" gorilla in the WTS as well as a 4" CATVOS. I'd buy the 4" CATVOS before I bought any gorilla lift.


----------



## GDUBSTOY (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks polaris425 i just sent him a pm.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

if you want a new lift . i can get the contact info for the guy that built the lift i have . get a grip custom lifts he lives near ruston,la . but he will want to have your bike so he can measure everything then build it. he is the 1 that told me that no 1 brute has been the same since he started building lifts...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll testify for that lift, it's near bullet proof. I saw the previous owner ride the crap out of it and it never once popped or winced or said Cut me some slack dude!!!

I mean, it outlasted the bike and is on it's second owner... that should speak well for it.


----------



## GDUBSTOY (Jan 20, 2010)

round bout how much was it and how long of a turn round time?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Walker? you know the answer to that one? lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Walker don't let her eat! You know I'm jokin my african afrodesiac.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

masher shut up grown folks are talkin..... dont know about the turn around time dale aka driller told me he was kinda slow but does it right.. i wanna say he is cheaper than catvos but dont know how much cheaper... let me call dale and i will get his number..his warranty is try to brake the lift and if it does bring it back and i will make it stronger....


----------



## GDUBSTOY (Jan 20, 2010)

I like that warranty!! Its just that i would like to have it for mud nats, guess i shoulda done something sooner. If u dont mind get me his contact info and i will give him a call. Thanks guys yal have been great help.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Put a sock in it Walker... You big sissy... And bring me a beer before you go put your nose in the corner.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Why haven't ya ordered off CATVOS website? 
Or pick up one of the ones in WTS section?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

masher go jump off a cliff stupid ....lol i doubt it would be ready for nats but i will get his info for you


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

pm sent to you gdub


----------



## GDUBSTOY (Jan 20, 2010)

I havent ordered it cause i wanted to know if it was in stock or something that had to be made. The only ones i have seen on here is 4" i was kinda wanting a 6" or 8". I have just waited till the last minute to do stuff like always.:banghead:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

GDUBSTOY said:


> I havent ordered it cause i wanted to know if it was in stock or something that had to be made. The only ones i have seen on here is 4" i was kinda wanting a 6" or 8". I have just waited till the last minute to do stuff like always.:banghead:


this one is 7"


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Get the 8" and don't look back. I've talked to a few with them and they wouldn't trade em for anything. Boots don't get hot and best trail mud Brute setup around.


----------

